# Anyone know the colors of Steve Canyon's F-102 from the TV show?



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been watching the Steve Canyon TV show on DVD and now want to
build his F 102 as featured. Can't find any color pics though. Can anyone
supply any info?
Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm guessing it would the standard USAF paint job of the time. Overall aircraft gray, I believe FS 16473.

Did it carry any colorful unit markings? I can't remember. There are definitely books out there that can help.

I was going to recommend this book until I saw what Amazon wants for it! Damn, that's 3 times what I paid for it! It has color art of _every _F-102 unit's tail markings. If you can nab a screen grab of the plane maybe I can find it in this book for you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, I screen grabbed some screen grabs for myself. The plane in the opening titles is a basic F-102A, serial # 56-1363. Basic overall color as I stated above. The dark areas on the tail and wings would be "Arctic Red," as applied to any aircraft operating in Alaska, Greenland, Iceland or Canada. There are no aparent unit markings at all, so you don't have to worry about finding decals for it!

I've attached the screen grabs, and a scan from that expensive book that shows planes from the same S/N range with the same paint job. The photo caption only identifies them as being from Thule AFB, Greenland.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So, just out of curiousity what's the name of this show you all are reffering to?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Um. Steve Canyon. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051317/


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info John! I had assumed the wing tips were insignia red
but I think I've also seen chrome yellow on some F-102's and F-106's.
I'm planning on building 2 kits, 1/48 and 1/144. Will post pics when completed!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Make sure you get the right 1/48 version. The wings are considerably different between the two variations of the Monogram (now Revell) kit. Hasegawa makes the 102 in 1/72 as well.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Um. Steve Canyon.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051317/


Don't recall that show, which is why I asked. Thanks for the quick reply JohnP.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

It was a pretty good show, on NBC then ABC between 1958 and '59. There
are 2 seasons out on DVD now and the last batch of shows should be out 
before the end of the year.


----------

